# Luffy Vs Korra



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

The Strawhat captain battles the Avatar



*VS*



*Location:* Popola Island
*Distance:* 100m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* IC
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
* Post-timeskip Luffy + Strong World
* EOS Korra


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 16, 2015)

What do you think happens?


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 16, 2015)

The Legend of Korra get's it's name changed to the legend of Giblets.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 16, 2015)

> Conditions/Restrictions:
> ** Speed equalized*
> * Post-timeskip Luffy + Strong World
> * EOS Korra


I never could understand this. Why equalize speed? 

Isn't the point of these types of battles to see who would win within their own abilities?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

What do I think will happen? Well, *AgentAAA* put it very eloquently:



AgentAAA said:


> The Legend of Korra get's it's name changed to the legend of Giblets.



Scenario 1: Luffy blitzes Korra and totally destroys her 

But I'm curious about how long she'll last in Scenario 2


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

SuperJoggaCypher the 3rd said:


> I never could understand this. Why equalize speed?
> 
> Isn't the point of these types of battles to see who would win within their own abilities?


It can make or break a match up. Some series/characters don't have defined speed. Speed is also vastly overestimated sometimes. 

Also no one ever wants to get into a speed debate shitstorm. Those are some of the worst things the OBD has to offer


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Korra easily, luffy isn't even Top in OP and has no resistance to being frozen, burned alive, hell Korra enter avatar state and drop him in a pit of magma. The Avatar is island busting. 

Jet propulsion is Mach 25 at least judging by real life airplanes obviously faster given a person is all that needs to be moved. 

Gear 4 is mach 50 

Not enough of an advantage with the avatar state imo, How is luffy going to punch through a wind and earth barrier? Fire?

This fight is a bit of a joke and will turn into speed wank.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Korra easily, luffy isn't even Top in OP and has no resistance to being frozen, burned alive, hell Korra enter avatar state and drop him in a pit of magma. The Avatar is island busting.
> 
> Jet propulsion is Mach 25 at least judging by real life airplanes obviously faster given a person is all that needs to be moved.
> 
> ...


Preskip Luffy is mach 300+

Postskip is mach 2k

She gets wrecked.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 16, 2015)

Luffy actually has heat and cold resistance.


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Not enough of an advantage with the avatar state imo, How is luffy going to punch through a wind and earth barrier? Fire?



I don't follow One Piece closely, I'm not exactly up on when exactly he acquires these abilities (if he has them in this match), but isn't Haki used to battle Logia users who turn into intangible elements? He should be able to break through them, if not on strength alone, with his Haki.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Korra easily, luffy isn't even Top in OP and has no resistance to being frozen, burned alive, hell Korra enter avatar state and drop him in a pit of magma. The Avatar is island busting.
> 
> Jet propulsion is Mach 25 at least judging by real life airplanes obviously faster given a person is all that needs to be moved.
> 
> ...



Ok, I don't know if you're new around here but first Luffy's speed is nearly mach 2000+ (powerscaling from Doflamingo speed calc), and G4 futher increases his speed. Luffy has displayed heat resistance before and his current DC goes from small city level to city level; scenario 1 ends in Luffy's stomping Korra


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Calcs? 

Doesn't matter anyways, he's not able to punch through airbending/firebending/earthbending/waterbending avatar state barrier 

Burned alive

Or drowned


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

She's not getting the chance to go avatar state, m8


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Avatar state is reflexive and Korra can go in and out of it instantly unlike Aang 

Scenario 1 luffy drowns 

Scenario 2 Korra drains the oxygen from Luffy's lungs


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 16, 2015)

avatar state giant korra is island level iirc
so he indeed is likely losing
but no luffy can easily resist to any weaksauce bs koora can output in base against him
her fire bending is as impressive as mr 5 explosions if it even is 
iirc any kind of water can weaken df users,tho


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 16, 2015)

Luffy in Gear 4th is city level and with KKG he's at least mountain level+ likely higher. 

No one bother to do it here and GM has no problems with it.


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2015)

Luffy blitzes?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> Luffy in Gear 4th is city level and with KKG he's at least mountain level+ likely higher.
> 
> No one bother to do it here and GM has no problems with it.



This was discussed and not accepted in the meta.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 16, 2015)

Imagine said:


> This was discussed and not accepted in the meta.



Was it? I wouldn't know consider I haven't been in the meta dome in over a year.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

base luffy mach 13

 base law mach 13 

 gattling gun mach 21

 elephant gattling gun mach 89

 luffy bazooka mach 9 

Powerscaling luffy to mach 2000 is an anomaly and a joke


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

There is no powerscaling. The mach 2k comes from Dofla matching the speed of Fuji's meteor. Luffy outright dodged attacks from Dofla.

And again there's also his preskip feat which is 300+


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

So there's no calcs just inconsistent writing


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

Speed: Doflamingo speed comes from this  and Luffy gets scaled to Dofla (nearly mach 2000+)

DC: Zoro did this  and Luffy >= Zoro (Luffy can increase that with gears)

Pre-timeskip Luffy tanks (with no haki) a flame bazooka


Luffy punches and defeats elemental-like being (gasman Cesar Clown)


Luffy defeats her regardless of elemental barriers


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

Either way, he's faster than Korra


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 16, 2015)

Whats the stance on Giant Korra can she be scaled to the Avatar state?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Speed: Doflamingo speed comes from this  and Luffy gets scaled to Dofla (nearly mach 2000+)


Firstly you've linked the wrong blog and secondly scaled calcs are so convoluted and nonsensical, so many variables.  edit: somehow it's corrected so let me read

This blog states the meteor is mach 112.....



> DC: Zoro did this  and Luffy >= Zoro (Luffy can increase that with gears)


Avatar state does this 




> Pre-timeskip Luffy tanks (with no haki) a flame bazooka


Korra tanks full blow metal bending strike through the wall 


Poisoned (near death) korra fires off beams of fireblasts like that repeatedly and effortlessly 






> Luffy punch a elemental-like being (gasman Cesar Clown)
> 
> 
> Luffy defeats her regardless of elemental barriers



You think that the strength of the AVATAR, world's embodiment of spiritual energy doesn't have more dense equivalent of 'haki' than Clown?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

That's all pretty bad in comparison to Luffy, though. 

He was busting through walls in EB. 

But she's stronger than what those gifs offer anyway


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

You want me to pull up gifs of her busting up shit because that wasn't really what I was going for but there's plenty of them

Also you think luffy's hand to hand combat is better than the ability of flight, water (instantkill), air defense, and rock bullets that bust mountains if we're going to go with power-scaling and give Korra Aang's avatar state feats? Something that actually makes sense because the avatars pass down their abilities through the line...


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 16, 2015)

Luffy blitzes scenario 1 and probably loses Scenario 2.

Quit crying about accepted calcs dude. We use calcs here and if no one can find any problems to throw out a calc and its not a massive outlier then we can apply it accordingly. Avatar state gives Korra the win in scenario 2 since Luffy cant blitz before she uses it.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> You want me to pull up gifs of her busting up shit because that wasn't really what I was going for but there's plenty of them


I know what she's capable of. This match is only a thing because of what she can do at very strongest with speed equal. i.e avatar state.  Everything else is just lackluster compared to Luffy


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah no, matching  Doflamingo dodging a meteor (calced at 112 with what I'm given) to his fatigued battle with luffy isn't an outlier at all. Twice the speed isn't making the difference with avatar state. 

Furthermore first scenario is in character. Really, no time to enter Avatar state which she does in an actual whim?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

Considering that their both IC and have no knowledge of each other's strength? No. She has no idea that Luffy can end her with a punch.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

So luffy attacks at full strength off the bat? 

Korra doesn't attempt to pull up an earth wall and see it get reckt, start dodging, go avatar state?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll be honest; I was expecting Avatar wankers to at least try to make some sense or try to present logical arguments instead of relying on hype and opponent-downgrade without solid edvidence...

Given how disappointed I am, I eliminate scenario 2


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> So luffy attacks at full strength off the bat?
> 
> Korra doesn't attempt to pull up an earth wall and see it get reckt, start dodging, go avatar state?



She's not fast enough to dodge him and he's going to blow right through that wall and hit her

You're really, realllllllllllllllllly overestimated Korra's base strength abilities. 

They're both IC and have no idea what each other is capable of. Korra isn't going AS unless they start to get bloodlusted, same for Luffy with gears. Unfortunately for Korra she cannot compete with Luffy in base form.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

In what way have I used hype and how can I downgrade you when I'm the one using logical calculations and feats while apparently it's accepted in OP that luffy and dofla are mach 2000 when it was calculated that fresh Dofla dodged a meteor, calculated at 112 mach, , 38360.41707299959 m/s with 1mach being 340m/s and from NOWHERE this is posted: 


			
				 Ramius  said:
			
		

> This would make the result m-458
> And if you want a high end, using the OP Planet density = Earth density => Mass => Escape velocity, you get m-2111. GM better thank my momma too
> 
> 
> ...



in the blog making no sense to me at all. If you can or care to explain, do. 

Later after Dofla has had his organs shreded and battles Luffy, suddenly they're both the same speed? 

w/e. 

Sure is Korra wank I'm pulling.



> She's not fast enough to dodge him and he's going to blow right through that wall and hit her
> 
> You're really, realllllllllllllllllly overestimated Korra's base strength abilities.
> 
> They're both IC and have no idea what each other is capable of. Korra isn't going AS unless they start to get bloodlusted, same for Luffy with gears. Unfortunately for Korra she cannot compete with Luffy in base form.


Based off the slam she takes from Kuvira right in the torso, I think she lives long enough to realize its serious and enter avatar state. 

Avatar state is also defensive and reflexive.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2015)

How good is her willpower... cause you know he can just CoC her ass and call it a day


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Byrd said:


> How good is her willpower... cause you know he can just CoC her ass and call it a day



She was injected with a fatal amount of mercury intended to induce the defensive avatar state and kill her and she fought off entering the avatar state and ending the line successfully and proceeded to ninja shit her way out of chains and a cave 

CoC ain't happening.

edit: 

Mach 2000  no one can agree on the validation of all this relativistic, convoluted bullshit and they've settled on MAYBE 180-360 mach? 

Speed is such nonsense and bullshit and OP can't get it's shit together 

Korra drowns or asphyxiates Luffy, she has the equivalent of 4 paramecia devil fruit and the ability to DROWN him no less. Oh yeah he can stick his head out of the water. But wait, korra can even freeze it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Korra easily, luffy isn't even Top in OP and has no resistance to being frozen, burned alive, hell Korra enter avatar state and drop him in a pit of magma. The Avatar is island busting.



   ,   . 



> Jet propulsion is Mach 25 at least judging by real life airplanes obviously faster given a person is all that needs to be moved.



What ? You're comparing Korra to an airplane ? That's just retarded . Let me compare Luffy to a rubber band while I am at it .



> Gear 4 is mach 50



Gear 4th blitzed a mach 1948 character(Just quick reminder that Gear 2nd was already able to tango with Dofla's mach 1948, so Gear 4th is 1948+, not exactly quantifiable without calc stacking). 



> Not enough of an advantage with the avatar state imo, How is luffy going to punch through a wind and earth barrier? Fire?



I don't really know . Maybe the same way he punched through bedrock in Alabasta ? Or kicked through a building in Arlong Park ? 



> This fight is a bit of a joke and will turn into speed wank.



Korra's calcs are at mach 13-15, don't actually remember, Luffy gear 2nd pre-skip is at mach 100 . That's more than five times faster than her, not to talk about how his casual punch is able to fuck her building level durability(In base) . 



em senpai said:


> base luffy mach 13
> 
> base law mach 13
> 
> ...



All casual, all low ends, and the elephant gattling just remember he loses a lot of speed .

Pre skip Luffy can tango with  CP9, post skip oh boy, ,   to hell  .



> Avatar state does this



So ? That shit ain't probably even town level, it's not hurting Pre nor Post Luffy in hell .




> Korra tanks full blow metal bending strike through the wall



Tell me you're kidding . Luffy's been doing and taking way more damage than this since Arlong Park or lower .



> Poisoned (near death) korra fires off beams of fireblasts like that repeatedly and effortlessly



Cool, is it town level though ? Also, poisoned Luffy was able to a lot, and went through life or death for hours straight .




> You think that the strength of the AVATAR, world's embodiment of spiritual energy doesn't have more dense equivalent of 'haki' than Clown?



It may have, but does it know how to use ? Luffy didn't learn how to use until halfway into the series . 

Post Skip Luffy takes a day off in Avatarverse just chilling, no one can even see him, let alone touch him, let alone hurt him .

Luffy's KKG can't be calculated without calc stacking but low end would turn up higher than Korra fused with Raava, and even without it with direct powerscalling he would damage accumulate Korra with Raava, or just outlast them in stamina battle .

Korra's only superior stats are DC and Dura, and this while infused with Raava, without it she's pretty much a sitting duck for Luffy to tore apart while he buttfucks the rest of the verse casually .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2015)

Is em sempai trolling?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2015)

I really hope so .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2015)

Luffy decks her in the schnoz. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoGqb3LyST0[/youtube]


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

> What ? You're comparing Korra to an airplane ? That's just retarded . Let me compare Luffy to a rubber band while I am at it .


How is it retarded when it's the speed at which flames  an engine in a plane just in the manner as firebender does in Avatar? 

Please do compare Luffy to a rubber band, it makes perfect sense and has been done. In fact it's done in one of your panels of proof. So please, tell me how its retarded. 



> Gear 4th blitzed a mach 1948 character(Just quick reminder that Gear 2nd was already able to tango with Dofla's mach 1948, so Gear 4th is 1948+, not exactly quantifiable without calc stacking).


 OP feats are an absolute mess, where is the solid calculation for mach 2000 that is accepted and not contested? 



> I don't really know . Maybe the same way he punched through bedrock in Alabasta ? Or kicked through a building in Arlong Park ?


Have you ever hit a soccerball? It's not bedrock. It moves. It doesn't break. 



> Korra's calcs are at mach 13-15, don't actually remember, Luffy gear 2nd pre-skip is at mach 100 . That's more than five times faster than her, not to talk about how his casual punch is able to fuck her building level durability(In base) .


IC, luffy isn't going for a bloodlusted kill, and Korra however is very easily enraged and quick to enter the avatar mode. 



> All casual, all low ends, and the elephant gattling just remember he loses a lot of speed .
> 
> Pre skip Luffy can tango with mach 100+ CP9, post skip oh boy, he is a lot faster, blitzing Dofla to hell .


And yet Dofla gave him high dif despite torn organs and fatigue 

Blitz isn't quite the best term here. 



> So ? That shit ain't probably even town level, it's not hurting Pre nor Post Luffy in hell .


This is the gathering of mountains 
An ocean 
Flight above mountain level 
And excessive continuous fire 

Tiny tidbits of these elements are later used as bullets to casually atomize mountains. But these are Aangs feats which make sense to lend to Korra who is not only the more destructive bender but a stronger master of the Avatar state at the moment and in line with the lore of Avatar mode. People want to give Luffy questionable calcs from fresh Doflamingo because they fought after all the shit he went through, lol. 



> Tell me you're kidding . Luffy's been doing and taking way more damage than this since Arlong Park or lower .


It was a counterargument to a specific post. And of course he tanks physical blows it's his specific ability. 



> Cool, is it town level though ? Also, poisoned Luffy was able to a lot, and went through life or death for hours straight .


Given the flames shown after being injected with mercury and tortured, specifically at the brink of death, she can muster much more than the canon strike Luffy took. That was the point. And Avatar State is far beyond town level which is another matter I wasn't even going for. 



> It may have, but does it know how to use ? Luffy didn't learn how to use until halfway into the series .
> 
> Post Skip Luffy takes a day off in Avatarverse just chilling, no one can even see him, let alone touch him, let alone hurt him .
> 
> ...


People are born with haki, the Avatar who has lived a thousand lives more than likely posses more than anyone in the OP verse since it is the 'mysterious energy in all beings' and the avatar is the link between two entire worlds. Not to mention, Avatar State, a gathering of all these lifetimes experiences and power.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> OP feats are an absolute mess, where is the solid calculation for mach 2000 that is accepted and not contested



Accpeted and not contested mach 1900+  and it's officially applied to Doflamingo and every figther capable of keeping up with him

In fact, you're the one who's completely disregarding it with no solid reason to do so



> IC, luffy isn't going for a bloodlusted kill, and Korra however is very easily enraged and quick to enter the avatar mode



IC Luffy most times start with G2 attacks (city level); stomped a Pacifista, overpowered Hordy Jones, kept up with Doflamingo's speed even before he got hit by gamma knife



> And yet Dofla gave him high dif despite torn organs and fatigue



The same guy who casually one-shot small city to city level characters like Law, Sanji and Smoker. 



> People want to give Luffy questionable calcs from fresh Doflamingo because they fought after all the shit he went through, lol.



More like a wanker tries to question them and fails hard; while everyone here already use those calcs in every thread involving these characters. In fact, the "feats" you're presenting are no "proof" of Korra being above Luffy. In fact even without gears Luffy is able to blitz her and a casual punch of him is enough to obliterate Korra

Actually,  the fact you're disregarding and downgrading Luffy's stats already proves you know he has what it takes to defeat Korra


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 16, 2015)

> The same guy who casually one-shot small city to city level characters like Law, Sanji and Smoker.



I wouldn't say he _casually_ one-shotted Sanji. Doflamingo regarded Sanji as a decent threat to himself IIRC, and took him somewhat seriously.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Accpeted and not contested mach 1900+  and it's officially applied to Doflamingo and every figther capable of keeping up with him



That's the third time the link has been posted. It states the meteor was mach 112. 

A comment later makes the claim and links to another blog I posted in my earlier post in which 38 pages are spent arguing the speed down to 180-360mach. 

Sorry for relying on calcs, they're pretty wankish I know.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> How is it retarded when it's the speed at which flames  an engine in a plane just in the manner as firebender does in Avatar?
> 
> Please do compare Luffy to a rubber band, it makes perfect sense and has been done. In fact it's done in one of your panels of proof. So please, tell me how its retarded.



Where do I start ? Propulsion of someone takes less energy, propulsion of can make different speeds not only mach 25, and most important, you measure speed of characters by calculating on known factors, like gravity acceleration, not on some assumption that the propulsion it takes to push Korra is the same as an airplane, even because if it was the same as an airplane it would be much faster for Korra, because she has less mass, so the same energy that is required for an airplane to move at mach 25 would make something with hundreds of times less mass go way faster .

And he has been compared to a rubber band to explain his ability, it is very different than saying that he has the durability of a rubber band .

 OP feats are an absolute mess, where is the solid calculation for mach 2000 that is accepted and not contested? [/quote] 

Just gave you, last post . Also, that one's not accepted, as far as I know, also, do note that he was using low ends for the calc and if he did use mach 1948 would be calc stacking, just FYI .



> Have you ever hit a soccerball? It's not bedrock. It moves. It doesn't break.



Yes, I did, I actually am the goalkeeper, I generally do a lot of that . But enough from me, if Luffy punches a "soccer"(It's called footbal) ball it fucking vaporizes, if he punches solid rock with the energy he has, it would vaporize too, if he punched air he would just get it out of his way,  .



> IC, luffy isn't going for a bloodlusted kill, and Korra however is very easily enraged and quick to enter the avatar mode.



Because that matters right ? He has reactions to dodge everything she throws at him, and he's also quick to go G2 and G3, actually, I got a question, which Luffy are we debating here ? Pre Skip ? Post Skip ? Pre Skip Equal Speed ? Post Skip Equal Speed ?  ... Anyway, casual punch from Luffy is overwhelming to Korra's durability or are you not aware of that fact ?



> And yet Dofla gave him high dif despite torn organs and fatigue



Luffy fought Chinjao, was taking hits from Bellamy just because, fought Caesar in the day before, worked his way to Dofla, fought Hody Jones two days before and G4 takes a heavy strain on his body . He wasn't exactly 100% either .



> Blitz isn't quite the best term here.



Yes it is .



> This is the gathering of mountains
> An ocean
> Flight above mountain level
> And excessive continuous fire



Supposed to be impressive ?



> Tiny tidbits of these elements are later used as bullets to casually *atomize mountains*





> Tiny tidbits of these elements are later used as bullets to casually *atomize mountains*





> Tiny tidbits of these elements are later used as bullets to casually *atomize mountains*



I don't think you know what atomize means, stahp .



> . But these are Aangs feats which make sense to lend to Korra who is not only the more destructive bender but a stronger master of the Avatar state at the moment and in line with the lore of Avatar mode. People want to give Luffy questionable calcs from fresh Doflamingo because they fought after all the shit he went through, lol.



Casual 100% Doflamingo <<<< Serious Injured Doflamingo . Also, he didn't lose his potency, only his energy .



> It was a counterargument to a specific post. And of course he tanks physical blows it's his specific ability.



It was a terrible counterargument, if it isn't impressive, then just don't show it .



> Given the flames shown after being injected with mercury and tortured, specifically at the brink of death, she can muster much more than the canon strike Luffy took. That was the point. And Avatar State is far beyond town level which is another matter I wasn't even going for.



She can take much more than Luffy ? 





> People are born with haki, the Avatar who has lived a thousand lives more than likely posses more than anyone in the OP verse since it is the 'mysterious energy in all beings' and the avatar is the link between two entire worlds. Not to mention, Avatar State, a gathering of all these lifetimes experiences and power.



Here a link that you'll like a lot : 

Have fun .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2015)

I thought I had given that link, for this I'm sorry . Still I stand corrected in anywhere but that .


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 16, 2015)

It seems I posted the wrong calc for Doflaming/Luffy speed :sweat thanks to *Imagine* for posting the right calc


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 16, 2015)

Korra gets a whole bunch of food and bribes Beerus to take care of Luffy for her. Beerus gets confused and accidentally stumbles upon the Nardoverse. He nukes it for being a shitty universe with shittier main character, forgets what his job was and leaves. Luffy then vaporizes Korra's face with his fist

Kubo watches while sipping tea as everything goes as planned.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

> Where do I start ? Propulsion of someone takes less energy, propulsion of can make different speeds not only mach 25, and most important, you measure speed of characters by calculating on known factors, like gravity acceleration, not on some assumption that the propulsion it takes to push Korra is the same as an airplane, even because if it was the same as an airplane it would be much faster for Korra, because she has less mass, so the same energy that is required for an airplane to move at mach 25 would make something with hundreds of times less mass go way faster .


You didn't even read my post, why are you trying to argue against a point I already made? 


em senpai said:


> Korra easily, luffy isn't even Top in OP and has no resistance to being frozen, burned alive, hell Korra enter avatar state and drop him in a pit of magma. The Avatar is island busting.
> 
> Jet propulsion is Mach 25 at least judging by real life airplanes obviously faster given a person is all that needs to be moved..






> Yes, I did, I actually am the goalkeeper, I generally do a lot of that . But enough from me, if Luffy punches a "soccer"(It's called footbal) ball it fucking vaporizes, if he punches solid rock with the energy he has, it would vaporize too, if he punched air he would just get it out of his way, .


Wonderful, football in your nation, great. However there's nothing beyond speculation Luffy could punch a full avatar defensive sphere and 'push' the air out of the way instead of pushing the air ball backwards. 



> Because that matters right ? He has reactions to dodge everything she throws at him, and he's also quick to go G2 and G3, actually, I got a question, which Luffy are we debating here ? Pre Skip ? Post Skip ? Pre Skip Equal Speed ? Post Skip Equal Speed ? ... Anyway, casual punch from Luffy is overwhelming to Korra's durability or are you not aware of that fact ?


They're on an island. She floods the island. What does he do? 



> Luffy fought Chinjao, was taking hits from Bellamy just because, fought Caesar in the day before, worked his way to Dofla, fought Hody Jones two days before and G4 takes a heavy strain on his body . He wasn't exactly 100% either .


No one in the OP battledome believes they were equally fatigued for a second. 



> Supposed to be impressive ?


Yup. 



> I don't think you know what atomize means, stahp .


Perhaps I'll familiarize you with hyperbole. 




> Casual 100% Doflamingo <<<< Serious Injured Doflamingo . Also, he didn't lose his potency, only his energy .


You have no proof of that. Nor logic. Damage to your internal organs is going to disrupt your speed. Or else he merely re-ruptures them. He was sewn together. And regardless of the claim you want to make, losing energy doesn't slow you down? 



> She can take much more than Luffy ?


Your reading comprehension appears to be fading and you haven't followed the thread clearly. Luffy tanked this 



Warlordgab said:


> Pre-timeskip Luffy tanks (with no haki) a flame bazooka



One shot. Korra can _muster_ flames powerful enough to jettison multiple times at 1% health. Do you not think she can freshly firebend repeated blows of this flame bazooka equivalent at base, let alone in avatar mode when a continuous stream of this fire would be casual? 



> Here a link that you'll like a lot :
> 
> Have fun .


Thanks 

Here's my fanfiction: luffy is asphyxiated or drowned. The end


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2015)

U do know gear 4 luffy can fly


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

And he has a time limit. And waterbenders easily extend water above water level.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 16, 2015)

dude all Aang did was shoot a bunch of rocks it wasnt anything special. If it was atomization there wouldnt be and dust or debris it would all just be gone. 

Doflamingo wasnt as serious performing the meteor feat considering it was casual arm swipes and not a named defense like Spider Web. Law could react to that shit and Luffy should have equal reactions to him considering what he did in base. Like stopping a serious haki kick from Dofla and counterattacking. As soon as he uses a gear Korra is hugely fucked

G4 Luffy literally blitzed Doflamingo from a kilometer away and you think Korra can dodge him


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 16, 2015)

The Korra wank is strong here. 

Read the entire thread, and I still don't see how Korra is supposed to have enough time to do anything before she gets punched into orbit.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 17, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Probably not.



Even you are not sure? That's just pathetic. 

Let me clear the confusion. From your argument? Yes,you are.


----------



## Visa (Aug 17, 2015)

Reading this entire thread has been quite hilarious. Korra wanker believes Korra is on the same playing field as Luffy, can tank the same hits Luffy could easily dish out, and somehow overpower Luffy?  



> And he has a time limit. And waterbenders easily extend water above water level.


That is more than enough time for Luffy to OHKO Korra. Really, what is the worst she could do to him? Please, amuse me. Rocks? So what. Water? Can evade it and has precognition. Air? He tanked Rankyakus that have cut through steel. Fire? Someone before me already posted before me Luffy has ample heat resistance. 

Why this thread has gone on for this long is beyond me. Still a fun read, though.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 17, 2015)

Also, Korra has city level durability from surviving spirit canon. Just throwing it out there you misinformed brats.


----------



## Visa (Aug 17, 2015)

It was more energy-bending than anything, not that it's gonna help her.


----------



## Haro (Aug 17, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Also, Korra has city level durability from surviving spirit canon. Just throwing it out there you misinformed brats.



Zoro's Ichidai Sanzen Daisen Sekai got higher results tho.
Like 10 megatons iirc


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 17, 2015)

Korra gets dat Will of D, then Luffy hooks up with Asami.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 17, 2015)

why are we arguing shit like heat/cold resistance? Not like we actually need to humor Em Sempai here and pretend that that shit matters once you get into the biggatons.
Luffy's in the megatons at the moment.
to hurt him you're going to need megatons of force or hax.
Fire and water don't count as hax


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 17, 2015)

luffy stomps..who thought this was a good match up?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 17, 2015)

That calc just applies to Korra's bending power not her dura

To keep it simple, Luffy's mach 1900+ speed combined with his 11+ megatos DC/dura allows him to defeat Korra before she gets the time to make any bending attacks/defense and even if she managed to attack Luffy can easily dodge anything she throws at him thanks to his speed and COO haki

The only reason this thread lasted so long it's bevause a wanker wanted to nerf One Piece downgrading/disregarding characters' stats just to get Korra to win this fight


----------



## Babby (Aug 17, 2015)

Luffy owns.

/thread


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 17, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Korra gets dat Will of D, then Luffy hooks up with Asami.



No he doesn't, he's highly a-sexual and Hancock can confirm it.



Warlordgab said:


> That calc just applies to Korra's bending power not her dura
> 
> To keep it simple, Luffy's mach 1900+ speed combined with his 11+ megatos DC/dura allows him to defeat Korra before she gets the time to make any bending attacks/defense and even if she managed to attack Luffy can easily dodge anything she throws at him thanks to his speed and COO haki
> 
> The only reason this thread lasted so long it's bevause a wanker wanted to nerf One Piece downgrading/disregarding characters' stats just to get Korra to win this fight



But it was 4 hillarious sites to read.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe this would have been better if Korra was in her avatar state.

She might actually beat Luffy then ofcourse that all depends on whether or not we can scale Giant Korra (who is MHS small island level) to Avatar Korra.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2015)

Wasn't MHS just flight travel speed tho ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Wasn't MHS just flight travel speed tho ?



Reactions too. her and UnaVaatu landed in very specific places. (Korra even more so since she purposefully crashed into UnaVaatu)


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 17, 2015)

Mexikorn said:


> No he doesn't, he's highly a-sexual and Hancock can confirm it.



O he gon' learn today....


----------



## Visa (Aug 17, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Maybe this would have been better if Korra was in her avatar state.
> 
> She might actually beat Luffy then ofcourse that all depends on whether or not we can scale Giant Korra (who is MHS small island level) to Avatar Korra.



Isn't Luffy's King Kong Gun low-high calc valued between 760 MT- 1.3GT? If so, would still have it if that is the first blow he lands.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2015)

no 
luffy king kong punch was a prime example of hiding an outlier
it assumes dofla takes many seconds to reach the floor when he is getting hit by a punch which is then calculated as island level


----------



## Zef (Aug 17, 2015)

Luffy wins and I don't even read OP


Compared to most characters in the Big Three, Korra is rather inferior both in strength & speed. Which is why I'm still confused how SA let Toph beat Gaara


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 17, 2015)

em senpai said:


> You didn't even read my post, why are you trying to argue against a point I already made?



Because it's a point that is completely idiotic .




> Wonderful, football in your nation, great. However there's nothing beyond speculation Luffy could punch a full avatar defensive sphere and 'push' the air out of the way instead of pushing the air ball backwards.



I don't know if you understand how air works . Let me clear this for you . Air is pushed, opening a path in it with a shock wave .



> They're on an island. She floods the island. What does he do?



1 - Flies to nearest island .
2 - Punches her head off to stop flooding .
3 -  Punches her head off before the flooding has even begun .



> No one in the OP battledome believes they were equally fatigued for a second.



When did I say that they were ? I only said something that is true: Luffy wasn't at his peak either .



> Yup.



Why ? Does it pack more than 10 Mt ?



> Perhaps I'll familiarize you with hyperbole.



I know the concept, it is just that is really retarded to use it when describing a feat for battledome purposes . Like, if I said " Whitebeard vaporized a frozen tsunami " would be retarded if I was arguing in a battle, because he simply did some violent fragmentation .



> You have no proof of that. Nor logic. Damage to your internal organs is going to disrupt your speed. Or else he merely re-ruptures them. He was sewn together. And regardless of the claim you want to make, losing energy doesn't slow you down?



Stamina is there for this: to keep your level the same at 100% and at 1% . Best fighters in real world try to train this: to have a good performance once you enter the ring and when you exit the ring .




> Your reading comprehension appears to be fading and you haven't followed the thread clearly. Luffy tanked this



Yes like everything she can throw at him while in base and even in avatar state(Only Raava/Korra can fuck him up) .



> One shot. Korra can _muster_ flames powerful enough to jettison multiple times at 1% health. Do you not think she can freshly firebend repeated blows of this flame bazooka equivalent at base, let alone in avatar mode when a continuous stream of this fire would be casual?



You don't seem to follow that this shit is underwhelming against a city level character that can one shot her before she can fire a neuron .



> Thanks
> 
> Here's my fanfiction: luffy is asphyxiated or drowned. The end



Yes, it is, it's fan fiction . Luffy has better speed(more than 100 times faster, that is the speed advantage to blitz from 100 meters distance, on top of that he has precog, not that she's gonna have the chance to do something so Luffy can avoid, but even if she did, he could still dodge it blindfolded), DC(Can oneshot  casually except for Korra/Raava) and durability(Can no sell everything except for Korra/Raava) . Tell me how the fuck is she going to touch him, let alone win this battle ?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 17, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> no
> luffy king kong punch was a prime example of hiding an outlier
> it assumes dofla takes many seconds to reach the floor when he is getting hit by a punch which is then calculated as island level



Could you please tell me where to find this calc?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks 

Although I think something went wrong with that calc; going from city level to nearly small island level doesn't seem right for Luffy :sweat (unless he'll be able to hurt a Yonko with Gear 4 during the upcoming arc)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Thanks
> 
> Although I think something went wrong with that calc; going from city level to nearly small island level doesn't seem right for Luffy :sweat (unless he'll be able to hurt a Yonko with Gear 4 during the upcoming arc)


Admirals Being island level is damn lol balled 
whitebeard quakes are also quite casual 
the small island level result is by no means an outlier 
the problem with king kong punch is actually the exact opposite


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Admirals Being island level is damn lol balled
> whitebeard quakes are also quite casual
> the small island level result is by no means an outlier
> the problem with king kong punch is actually the exact opposite



out of cuirosity what kind of gigatons are we talking here?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 17, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> out of cuirosity what kind of gigatons are we talking here?



700 megatons - 1 gigaton


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2015)

admirals benefits from 80 gigatons of chinjao's headbuut


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 17, 2015)

Since when the hell can Korra fight against Luffy? 

What upgrades has LoK gotten?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2015)

i'm still waiting to see the video where she blocks the city level beam without her energy bending 
either way she can't 
she gets blitzed and pasted


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 17, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Since when the hell can Korra fight against Luffy?
> 
> What upgrades has LoK gotten?



Korra was capable of bending through this  

This thread became long because we had a Korra Wanker who constantly disregarded/downgraded One Piece stats

But Luffy wins anyway


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Aug 17, 2015)

I mean I understand why em is doing it but if someone would kindly post luffy fighting underwater and what he did exactly we would end the thread on why throwing rocks wind earth and trying to gg drown him wouldn't work.
Avatar K is beastly but all it takes is one g2 red hook.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I mean I understand why em is doing it but if someone would kindly post luffy fighting underwater and what he did exactly we would end the thread on why throwing rocks wind earth and trying to gg drown him wouldn't work.
> Avatar K is beastly but all it takes is one g2 red hook.



I mean are scans actually necessary to prove it? Korra has never shown bending that would make us think her water or any boulder she flings could even tag Luffy, but I guess for shits and giggles if she did manage to surround him with water then he is indeed fucked but the rocks aren't doing anything.


----------



## Alita (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm pretty confident pre skip luffy was only put at mach 103 not mach 300. And since when was giant korra a island buster and massively hypersonic?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident pre skip luffy was only put at mach 103 not mach 300. And since when was giant korra a island buster and massively hypersonic?



Its only for Giant Korra.....maybe Avatar Korra depending on whether or not you believe she can get scaled to it.


----------



## Alita (Aug 17, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Its only for Giant Korra.....maybe Avatar Korra depending on whether or not you believe she can get scaled to it.


Do you have a link to the calc?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Do you have a link to the calc?



I don't sorry 


I do know that her MHS feat was because she traveled from the South Pole to Republic City in exactly 20 seconds. Which was calced at Mach 931, Her DC from the blasts is small island level (4 Gigatons) powerscaling from the KE of her flight (since she crashed into UnaVaatu at that speed and he was fine)


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 18, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident pre skip luffy was only put at mach 103 not mach 300. And since when was giant korra a island buster and massively hypersonic?


 pre skip luffy is mach 171


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 18, 2015)

Em's troll posts were a much needed laugh.

ck


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

Even if Korra could get scaled to Giant Korra, her MHS feat was travelling as a being made of spiritual energy. So it's unreasonable to say she can go at the same speed while using her human body.

But it doesn't matter if you give Korra small island DC, her dura is still bellow town level and Luffy's speed and DC are enough to blitz her and land a G2 attack powerful enough to defeat her 

Result: Luffy wins this fight


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Even if Korra could get scaled to Giant Korra, her MHS feat was travelling as a being made of spiritual energy. So it's unreasonable to say she can go at the same speed while using her human body.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if you give Korra small island DC, her dura is still bellow town level and Luffy's speed and DC are enough to blitz her and land a G2 attack powerful enough to defeat her
> 
> Result: Luffy wins this fight



Well again no for Giant Korra it applies to her reactions as well not just travel speed. It also applies to her durability as well seeing as how she crashed into UnaVaatu with that kind of force and both were relatively unharmed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2015)

Why her crash with vaatu would be called to a beam attack ?
Unless she literally did the island feat physically or vaatu tanked her bl energy blasts and got knocked away by her physical attack you can't really do it


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Well again no for Giant Korra it applies to her reactions as well not just travel speed. It also applies to her durability as well seeing as how she crashed into UnaVaatu with that kind of force and both were relatively unharmed.



Do we have a solid reason to scale Korra's physical body to a body *made of spiritual energy*? Also there is the fact the the Harmonic Convergence was causing *amplification of spiritual energy* which makes me doubt she can pull off the same feats without those two specific conditions

If we accept this scaling, everyone capable of keeping up with Korra in bending and speed should also be Small Island level with MHS speed


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Aug 18, 2015)

hmm

metal>rubber

korra bend metal

korra lerns how to rubberbend

rubbebending>luffy

korrra stomp


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Why her crash with vaatu would be called to a beam attack ?
> Unless she literally did the island feat physically or vaatu tanked her bl energy blasts and got knocked away by her physical attack you can't really do it



crashing into Vaatu did no damage to her while getting blasted by a beam as strong as hers weakened her enough to nearly lose.



Warlordgab said:


> Do we have a solid reason to scale Korra's physical body to a body *made of spiritual energy*? Also there is the fact the the Harmonic Convergence was causing *amplification of spiritual energy* which makes me doubt she can pull off the same feats without those two specific conditions
> 
> If we accept this scaling, everyone capable of keeping up with Korra in bending and speed should also be Small Island level with MHS speed



NO? Nobody would be able to get scaled to it other than UnaVaatu. 

The body was clearly physical...both of them were destroying buildings, knocking over statues and caused tsunamis by slapping each other around. Also no the convergence didn't amplify their power, it was because of Vaatu (nearly) destroying Raava completely that he grew to that size and Korra gained just as much of a power-up for plot reasons.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2015)

> crashing into Vaatu did no damage to her while getting blasted by a beam as strong as hers weakened her enough to nearly lose.


this gives absolutely no reason to apply island level to her dura and physical dc
actually it just shows that her energy beams are stronger than her body


----------



## Haro (Aug 18, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> this gives absolutely no reason to apply island level to her dura and physical dc
> actually it just shows that her energy beams are stronger than her body



Im on team Iwandesu


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 18, 2015)

Not that it would change the outcome of the battle, but has anyone done any calcs for feats from the Korra video game by Platinum?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> The body was clearly physical...both of them were destroying buildings, knocking over statues and caused tsunamis by slapping each other around.



Had you ever heard of energy becoming matter? Fictional characters in several medias are able to make energy solid. And in Korra's case she didn't battle using her physical body, after meditating in that tree where Vaatu was imprisoned and using energy bending, Korra's spirit manifested into a giant made of solid energy!

So there's no solid reason to scale Korra's physical body speed/reactions/durability to her giant spirit form


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Had you ever heard of energy becoming matter? Fictional characters in several medias are able to make energy solid. And in Korra's case she didn't battle using her physical body, after meditating in that tree where Vaatu was imprisoned and using energy bending, Korra's spirit manifested into a giant made of solid energy!
> 
> So there's no solid reason to scale Korra's physical body speed/reactions/durability to her giant spirit form



Doesn't change the fact that it was there physically.... 

Did you seriously just ignore everything I said?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it was there physically....
> 
> Did you seriously just ignore everything I said?



I didn't; your claim is Korra's giant spirit becoming a physical being capable of fighting Vaatu/Unalaq justifies scaling Korra's physical capabilities to her spirit form when it was clearly shown her spirit got out of her body and became a physical entity thanks to meditation and energy bending

It's you who is not getting the point at all 

My point is we can't powerscale Korra's body to her giant spirit! She didn't use her body to fight; she used her spirit!


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I didn't; your claim is Korra's giant spirit becoming a physical being capable of fighting Vaatu/Unalaq justifies scaling Korra's physical capabilities to her spirit form when it was clearly shown her spirit got out of her body and became a physical entity thanks to meditation and energy bending
> 
> My point, something you're not getting at all, is we can't powerscale Korra's body to her giant spirit! She didn't use her body to fight; she used her spirit!



Doesn't matter the spirit was physical and gets automatic scaling from Korra's other feats which put it at being much higher than if you just scale from size.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Doesn't matter the spirit was physical and gets automatic scaling from Korra's other feats which put it at being much higher than if you just scale from size.



 seriously!

I'll put in a way you might be able to understand: Body =/= spirit

Body: the entire material or physical structure of an organism, especially of a human or animal.

Spirit: A force or principle believed to animate living beings.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> seriously!
> 
> I'll put in a way you might be able to understand: Body =/= spirit
> 
> ...



That only applies if its intangible Einstein which...we know for a fact it isn't we see her spirit affect things physically....

Your argument of "well shes intangible because she's a spirit" is completely asinine especially since Avatar established nearly a decade ago that spirits aren't intangible


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That only applies if its intangible Einstein which...we know for a fact it isn't we see her spirit affect things physically....
> 
> Your argument of "well shes intangible because she's a spirit" is completely asinine especially since Avatar established nearly a decade ago that spirits aren't intangible



I never said she's intangible!!! 

Until you find a way to disprove it, Korra's body <<< Korra's spirit form. Because there's no feat that proves her body has small island dura!

Unless you find that proof, Luffy is pretty much one-shooting her


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I never said she's intagible!!!
> 
> *Until you find a way to disprove it, Korra's body <<< Korra's spirit form. Because there's no feat that proves her body has small island dura!*
> 
> Unless you find that proof, Luffy is pretty much one-shooting her



I literally never said that once.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2015)

>korra doesn't get full avatar state feats 
>luffy gets fresh doflamingo feats 

slap it, sell it, call it OBD


----------



## Haro (Aug 19, 2015)

em senpai said:


> >korra doesn't get full avatar state feats
> >luffy gets fresh doflamingo feats
> 
> slap it, sell it, call it OBD



Call it common sense


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 19, 2015)

so whty would giant spirit korra scale to anything Korra did? Especially since she never showed feats on Big Korra levels with her regular avatar state and since it's a different powerup entirely.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 19, 2015)

em senpai said:


> >korra doesn't get full avatar state feats
> >luffy gets fresh doflamingo feats
> 
> slap it, sell it, call it OBD



>character a doesnt get temporary power boosts added to his base form while character b gets feats he performed in his readily available form


slap it,sell it,bob it,twist it and call it mary an the second.


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 19, 2015)

So yeah, it seems like Luffy takes this pretty handily, given that the only counterargument revolves around massively downplaying a speed feat already accepted and used in a dozen battles while also scaling base/normal avatar Korra to her Kaiju form.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> So yeah, it seems like Luffy takes this pretty handily, given that the only counterargument revolves around massively downplaying a speed feat already accepted and used in a dozen battles while also scaling base/normal avatar Korra to her Kaiju form.



This thread in a nutshell!

At the end Luffy blitzes and one-shot Korra


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 19, 2015)

em senpai said:


> >korra doesn't get full avatar state feats
> >luffy gets fresh doflamingo feats
> 
> slap it, sell it, call it OBD



Yeah power-uped Korra isn't scaled to normal Korra, what a surprise, those OBD'ers, always trying to downplay Korra, right ? While we're at it why don't we give Superman Cosmic Armor power up scalling whenever his regular self fights ? Or we give Thor RKT stats ?


----------



## tonpa (Aug 19, 2015)

Did Korra ever learn blood bending?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

^ she never did


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I don't sorry
> 
> 
> I do know that her MHS feat was because she traveled from the South Pole to Republic City in exactly 20 seconds. Which was calced at Mach 931, Her DC from the blasts is small island level (4 Gigatons) powerscaling from the KE of her flight (since she crashed into UnaVaatu at that speed and he was fine)



Which is nonsense.  Korra (and Unavaatu) used the spirit energy in the sky from Harmonic Convergence to travel to Republic City, we don't know exactly how long it took thanks to scene breaks, and they were visibly not going anywhere near MHS speeds by the time they were close to Republic City, meaning they must have decelerated by the time they got close.  It's not in any way evidence that either of them could achieve MHS speeds on their own or react at such speeds.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 19, 2015)

Wan said:


> Which is nonsense.  Korra (and Unavaatu) used the spirit energy in the sky from Harmonic Convergence to travel to Republic City, we don't know exactly how long it took thanks to scene breaks, and they were visibly not going anywhere near MHS speeds by the time they were close to Republic City, meaning they must have decelerated by the time they got close.  It's not in any way evidence that either of them could achieve MHS speeds on their own or react at such speeds.



You make a good point. Although Korra was seemingly made of spirit energy, her spirit body had mass. It must have had mass if it were to interact with its surroundings, make giant foot step sounds, etc. 

If something that large were traveling at MHS speeds, I suspect the splash she made would have been much, MUCH bigger on impact.


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2015)

Colonel Awesome said:


> You make a good point. Although Korra was seemingly made of spirit energy, her spirit body had mass. It must have had mass if it were to interact with its surroundings, make giant foot step sounds, etc.
> 
> If something that large were traveling at MHS speeds, I suspect the splash she made would have been much, MUCH bigger on impact.



Oh it definitely seems that Korra's giant blue spirit form has mass.  It should be possible to roughly calculate the force of impact, by obtaining the velocity through measuring the time over the distance she traveled as she approached, and the water she displaced on impact.  But it should be plainly evident that it doesn't come close to MHS speeds and gigaton level force for the impact. I mean, if it was gigaton, _Republic City wouldn't be there anymore._


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks to *Wan* for the highly useful information and arguments  and for restoring the balance inthis thread XD

Now we can say Luffy's speed and destructive capability allows him to win this battle


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 20, 2015)

How this doesn't end in a swift punch to the face in Gear 2 is beyond me.


----------



## Visa (Aug 20, 2015)

Why are you guys still talking about this?


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 20, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Why are you guys still talking about this?



Because we're all inhumanly bored and starved for amusement?


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

Also, regarding this...



Sherlōck said:


> Also, Korra has city level durability from surviving spirit canon. Just throwing it out there you misinformed brats.



I don't think the spirit cannon tested on the mountain is quite the same as the one Kuvira's colossus used.  When fighting Korra and her allies in Republic City, it never comes close to showing that level of destruction.  It tears up some skyscrapers, sure...



But when it hits the ground, it's not THAT impressive.



Before the beam hit Korra, it wasn't causing a lot of damage to the ground.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> Also, regarding this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because fiction is totally consistent with how it shows damage, right?

The cannon the Colossus was using in the final battle is the same fucking cannon used to melt part of that mountain. Nothing was said otherwise so Occam's Razor works here.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Because fiction is totally consistent with how it shows damage, right?
> 
> The cannon the Colossus was using in the final battle is the same fucking cannon used to melt part of that mountain. Nothing was said otherwise so Occam's Razor works here.



Ok, accepting for a moment you're correctly using Occam's Razor here and it's the same cannon...

We have one example of the cannon being used to blow a hole in a mountain in episode 410.

We have numerous examples of the cannon being used in 411, 412, and 413, and not a single one of them come close to the level of destruction seen in 410.  Including the use of the cannon that Korra ended up blocking with energybending.

You tell me what conclusion we should draw from those details.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> Ok, accepting for a moment you're correctly using Occam's Razor here and it's the same cannon...
> 
> We have one example of the cannon being used to blow a hole in a mountain in episode 410.
> 
> ...



>Expecting fiction to be consistent
>Ever

I'll just give the Kamehameha as an example. Does it show the same level of destruction every single time it's used? No, it fucking doesn't but we don't assume that the energy it's packing is any less.

Same with the Spirit Cannon here.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Expecting fiction to be consistent
> >Ever
> 
> I'll just give the Kamehameha as an example. Does it show the same level of destruction every single time it's used? No, it fucking doesn't but we don't assume that the energy it's packing is any less.
> ...



So what's the point of the OBD then?  If we can't expect consistency from fiction, we have no basis to compare them on, and the OBD is a farce.  Why are you posting?

In this specific case -- I don't give a crap about kamehameha -- there exists a possible explanation that doesn't involve inconsistency: the cannons are different.  Either they're using different ammunition, or they're different mechanisms, or they're different barrels, the specifics don't really need to be explained.  The point is, it's possible they're different.  Occam's Razor doesn't come into play because in order for an explanation to be considered under Occam's Razor, _it needs to actually explain things_.  Throwing up your hands and saying there's no explanation for the difference in power...is not an explanation.  Assuming the tested spirit cannon and the one on the colossus are different is the simplest possible explanation of the shown difference in firepower.  Period.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> So what's the point of the OBD then?  If we can't expect consistency from fiction, we have no basis to compare them on, and the OBD is a farce.  Why are you posting?
> 
> In this specific case -- I don't give a crap about kamehameha -- there exists a possible explanation that doesn't involve inconsistency: the cannons are different.  Either they're using different ammunition, or they're different mechanisms, or they're different barrels, the specifics don't really need to be explained.  The point is, it's possible they're different.  Occam's Razor doesn't come into play because in order for an explanation to be considered under Occam's Razor, _it needs to actually explain things_.  Throwing up your hands and saying there's no explanation for the difference in power...is not an explanation.  Assuming the tested spirit cannon and the one on the colossus are different is the simplest possible explanation of the shown difference in firepower.  Period.



or it just doesn't show it often.
The simplest explanation is that it's artistic license.
If there was another spirit cannon it'd create all sorts of problems.
You started off so good at not making your posts not a toilet and then you hit this wall.
There's such a thing as "high ends aren't contradicted by low ends".
The level of consistency you'd require would cause us to assume every single blast, ability, weapon, or attack ever used in anything to be utterly different in it's energy yield, as no author is anal enough to make sure the exact effects create the exact same yield.
In all honesty, if we assumed that we'd never use calcs because you'll never find 2 explosions in fiction that are remotely alike enough to consider them consistent,  even when we know they're based on real life ones. 
stuff like Unavaatu is never hitting with the same power of his beams, that the mechs ammo is  different from mech to mech... pretty much all of it's going to have some level of inconsistency simply due to how people are going to show things off.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> Also, regarding this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the same thing as when Supes is fighting, even if he's serious, it doesn't tear up the planet with only the shockwave, understand ? His punches should pack that power but with inconsistent  fiction we can't see the same effects, so, if, Superman is fighting Zod, we *know* he's going almost all out and his punches must pack the same as other showings even though it doesn't show . Same for the canon .


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> So what's the point of the OBD then?  If we can't expect consistency from fiction, we have no basis to compare them on, and the OBD is a farce.  Why are you posting?
> 
> In this specific case -- I don't give a crap about kamehameha -- there exists a possible explanation that doesn't involve inconsistency: the cannons are different.  Either they're using different ammunition, or they're different mechanisms, or they're different barrels, the specifics don't really need to be explained.  The point is, it's possible they're different.  Occam's Razor doesn't come into play because in order for an explanation to be considered under Occam's Razor, _it needs to actually explain things_.  Throwing up your hands and saying there's no explanation for the difference in power...is not an explanation.  Assuming the tested spirit cannon and the one on the colossus are different is the simplest possible explanation of the shown difference in firepower.  Period.



Except there's no evidence that the cannon is different. So what's your fucking point here other than flailing once again since you don't know how to properly debate?

NOT ONCE IN THE SERIES did it say that they created another cannon just to fit the Colossus so you saying that it's different? An argument you pulled out of your ass without any support whatsoever.

Plenty of shows use the same attack over and over again yet the damage they're shown doing differs each time. You not being able to get this despite you lurking the OBD for a few years now is mindboggling.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Except there's no evidence that the cannon is different. So what's your fucking point here other than flailing once again since you don't know how to properly debate?
> 
> NOT ONCE IN THE SERIES did it say that they created another cannon just to fit the Colossus so you saying that it's different? An argument you pulled out of your ass without any support whatsoever.
> 
> Plenty of shows use the same attack over and over again yet the damage they're shown doing differs each time. You not being able to get this despite you lurking the OBD for a few years now is mindboggling.



The evidence is that the shown firepower is different. This is a fact, not something I'm pulling out of my ass.  You don't need an explicit statement that the cannons are different in order to infer that the cannons are different.  It's called critical thinking.

At the very least, if it's not two separate cannons, it's indisputable that the cannon seems to have a variable energy level per shot. It's not a matter of "artistic license" where the cannon is actually shooting 3 megatons each time, it just doesn't look like it -- again, if the cannon was shooting 3 megatons each time, _Republic City wouldn't be there anymore_.  And the blast that Korra actually blocked was clearly not causing megaton-level damage before hitting her, meaning it's not evidence that Korra can block megaton-level energy blasts.  It's not a matter of scaling other instances of the cannon firing to Korra blocking it, because it doesn't just hit Korra.  It hits some buildings and trails along the ground before hitting Korra, clearly showing how powerful that specific blast was.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 20, 2015)

"Gold Saints don't throw out starbusters each time they fight an enemy. If they did, then the planet wouldn't be around anymore."

Concentrated attacks mean nothing to you, it seems.

Apply that argument to the Spirit Cannon and that should pretty much tell you why your argument is full of shit, Wan.

That's all I'm willing to say in this thread because debating with you is like attempting to make conversation with a brick wall.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> "Gold Saints don't throw out starbusters each time they fight an enemy. If they did, then the planet wouldn't be around anymore."
> 
> Concentrated attacks mean nothing to you, it seems.
> 
> ...



A concentrated attack would still cause devastation upon hitting the ground, that energy has to go somewhere.  Apparently it goes to magical fairy land, in your eyes.  Good job pointing out the inconsistency in Saint Seiya, but Legend of Korra isn't Saint Seiya.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 20, 2015)

oh no an author wasnt consistent with crazy powerful energy destruction I guess that means that the OBD is the worst thing ever and we are always wrong about everything

Yea no Wan. Shit is inconsistent all the time, doesnt mean it should be any less powerful than what it has shown.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> A concentrated attack would still cause devastation upon hitting the ground, that energy has to go somewhere.  Apparently it goes to magical fairy land, in your eyes.  Good job pointing out the inconsistency in Saint Seiya, but Legend of Korra isn't Saint Seiya.



because animators are known to go through the trouble of creating intricate and accurate showcases of ground destruction to showcase how much damage it could cause...animation costs money and takes a lot of time you know?


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> because animators are known to go through the trouble of creating intricate and accurate showcases of ground destruction to showcase how much damage it could cause...animation costs money and takes a lot of time you know?



We're talking the difference between tearing up roads and buildings a bit and full-on city busting.  Minor inaccuracies in how it's animated doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> A concentrated attack would still cause devastation upon hitting the ground, that energy has to go somewhere.  Apparently it goes to magical fairy land, in your eyes.  Good job pointing out the inconsistency in Saint Seiya, but Legend of Korra isn't Saint Seiya.



nor does legend of Korra get to be treated differently than any other series, Wan.
the amount of special pleading you do "because muh avatar is diffrnt" is goddamn amazing.
If it applies to Saint seiya, it can just as easily apply to Korra.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

Even if Korra's bending is scaled to City level, that won't change the results here: Korra's dura is still bellow to her bending, Luffy has mach 1900+ speed and at least 11+ megaton DC/dura

Luffy blitzes and punches Korra, and this fight is over


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 20, 2015)

em senpai said:


> You want me to pull up gifs of her busting up shit because that wasn't really what I was going for but there's plenty of them
> 
> Also you think luffy's hand to hand combat is better than the ability of flight, water (instantkill), air defense, and rock bullets that bust mountains if we're going to go with power-scaling and give Korra Aang's avatar state feats? Something that actually makes sense because the avatars pass down their abilities through the line...



And you guys make fun of me for saying Meliodas can give mid diff to an admiral


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> nor does legend of Korra get to be treated differently than any other series, Wan.
> the amount of special pleading you do "because muh avatar is diffrnt" is goddamn amazing.
> If it applies to Saint seiya, it can just as easily apply to Korra.




It's more like this specific case from Legend of Korra is different than the counter-examples people keep throwing out. If you could come up with examples where there is a consistent explanation but the consensus is to disregard it in favor of inconsistency, you might have a point.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> It's more like this specific case from Legend of Korra is different than the counter-examples people keep throwing out. If you could come up with examples where there is a consistent explanation but the consensus is to disregard it in favor of inconsistency, you might have a point.



it's not remotely different.
The second spirit cannon is not a consistent explanation.
It creates quite a few plotholes and assumptions.
More to the point it's fanfiction the writers didn't add to the narrative.


----------



## Red Angel (Aug 20, 2015)

ITT: Bullshit about lack of collateral damage meaning attacks are not that powerful, or lolWan


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> it's not remotely different.
> The second spirit cannon is not a consistent explanation.
> It creates quite a few plotholes and assumptions.
> More to the point it's fanfiction the writers didn't add to the narrative.



Plot holes such as?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curious, if this disagreement is irrelevant to the outcome of the thread why are you guys putting so much energy into it?


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm curious, if this disagreement is irrelevant to the outcome of the thread why are you guys putting so much energy into it?



Because vs debating is a fun little pastime.  But you're right that it ultimately is irrelevant to the outcome of the thread; it really should be taken to the meta dome


----------



## Byrd (Aug 20, 2015)

Thread still going


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Wan said:


> Plot holes such as?



what happened to the first WMD spirit cannon?
Why didn't Kuvira use that first more powerful spirit cannon?
Why build a second cannon in the first place?
Why does nothing in the show support the evidence of a second spirit cannon, something which would be a fairly major plot point?
What was the point of creating two spirit cannons with different yields when one is used to blow up part of a mountain then immediately shelved forever?
Why didn't anyone attempt to steal that cannon to defeat the Kuvirobot?
Why wasn't there a hunt for the first incredibly powerful and dangerous spirit cannon immediately after Kuvira's defeat, given it would be a huge obstacle in establishing peace, wherever kuvira left it?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh for fucks sake, take it to the metadome if you want to continue this.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 20, 2015)

Close the thread UD 

Close the Ichigio vs Meliodas one too


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh for fucks sake, take it to the metadome if you want to continue this.



ehh nah it's fine, I'm about done discussing this one with Wan and I think everyone sane will agree it's a waste of time. Trying to make Wan see reason is about as productive as trying to fight the ocean by spitting.
The only reason I added that last reply was how amusingly easy and quick it was to point out the holes Wan seemingly ignored with his theory. that was a post that took less than a minute.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

Luffy wins! Now please close the thread


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 20, 2015)

It doesn't need to be closed, people just need to stop replying


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2015)

I made a  if anyone cares to continue debating about the spirit cannon.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Aug 26, 2015)

Again, Luffster weak to water

Guess what Korra controls?

Sea water.

Case in point


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 26, 2015)

PhillipBeLikeWhat said:


> Again, Luffster weak to water
> 
> Guess what Korra controls?
> 
> ...



And how is she going to tag him? Kinda forgetting the fact, Luffy's more than a hundred and fifty times faster than her.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 26, 2015)

why is this thing still going on?


----------



## Haro (Aug 26, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> why is this thing still going on?



Deathsaur close plz


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 26, 2015)

^ I asked the mod to close this thread but the mod Deathsaurer said "It doesn't need to be closed, people just need to stop replying"

Luffy wins anyway


----------

